# famous teen parents



## rubixcyoob.

So I've came to realise, sadly, that teen parents get put down an awful lot and are told they won't amount to anything and such.

So I was on wikipedia and decided to look up teenage pregnancy and I found this little list of famous teen parents.
Some people on there I never would have thought of.
There are also a few people who had teen mothers themselves you would never have believed going by what 'experts' say will happen to children of teen parents.

So I'm deciding to post it here in order to show that yes, teen parents can amount to something :)

*Pre-20th century*
- Medieval Queen of England Eleanor of Provence was 14, 16 and 17 years old when she gave birth to her first three children by her husband King Henry III of England: Edward I of England, Margaret of England and Beatrice of England respectively. She and Henry also had two additional children born several years later: Edmund of Lancaster and Katherine. 

- Mary de Bohun, the first wife of Henry IV of England gave birth to her first child Edward at the age of 13. Although Edward did not survive infancy, she had six additional children with her husband before dying in childbirth from her last child, Philippa of England. 

- At the age of 13, Lady Margaret Beaufort gave birth to her only child, who later became Henry VII of England. 

- Napoleon's mother, Letizia Ramolino, gave birth to five children before she was 20. Only two of them survived: Napoleon and his elder brother Joseph Bonaparte. 

- Sacagawea, translator and guide to Lewis and Clark, gave birth to her son Jean Baptiste Charbonneau in 1805, while on expedition, and traveled with him to the Pacific Ocean and back. Although Sacagawea's exact birth date is unknown, she was around 17 years old at the time of the birth. 

*20th century*
- Ann Dunham was 18 when in 1961 she gave birth to the 44th President of the United States, Barack Obama.[93] 

- Naomi Judd had a girl, Christina Claire Ciminella, on May 30, 1964, the same day her high school diploma was mailed to her. Michael Ciminella was not the biological father but married Naomi to give Christina his surname. Christina is now most notably known as Wynonna Judd, an American singer.[94] 
Dimple Kapadia.[95] 

- Tamara Beckwith dropped out of Cheltenham Ladies' College in order to have her daughter, Anouska Poppy Pearl in 1987. The father was an American Marine. Anouska is now studying acting in Los Angeles.[96] 

- Dwayne Michael Carter Jr. aka Lil Wayne had his baby, Reginae, with his now ex-wife Antonia "Toya" Johnson when he was 15 and she 14.[97][98] 
Child actress turned diplomat Shirley Temple was 19 when she gave birth to her first child, Linda Susan, in 1948.[99][100][101] 

*21st century*

- Pop singer Fantasia Barrino, winner of American Idol 2004, was 16 when she gave birth to a daughter named Zion Quari' in 2001; in 2005 she released a controversial song about single motherhood titled Baby Mama.[102] 
Taylor Hanson, a member of the pop band Hanson, was 19 when his 18-year-old wife Natalie gave birth to their first child, a son named Jordan Ezra, in 2002.[103] 

- Yulia Volkova, of the controversial Russian pop band t.A.T.u., was 19 when she gave birth to her daughter Viktoria Pavlovna Volkova in September 2004; she had spoken publicly about having an abortion the year before.[104] 

- Singer and actress Solange Knowles was 18 when she gave birth to her first child, Daniel Julez Smith Junior, in October, 2004.[105][106] 

- Asia Nitollano, who joined the pop group The Pussycat Dolls after winning a reality tv show, was 17 when she gave birth to her daughter in 2005.[107][108][109] 

- Oscar-nominated actress Keisha Castle-Hughes was 17 when she gave birth to her first child, a girl named Felicity-Amore, in 2007.[110] 

- Jamie Lynn Spears, who is the younger sister of pop singer Britney Spears, gave birth to daughter Maddie Briann Aldridge at 17 on June 19, 2008. The father is Casey Aldridge. She announced she was pregnant at just 16.[111] 

- Bristol Palin, 18, the teenage daughter of John McCain's 2008 vice presidential candidate former[112] Alaskan Governor Sarah Palin, gave birth on December 27, 2008 to a son named Tripp.[113] 

- Lou Doillon, French actress and daughter of Jane Birkin, gave birth to son Marlowe Jack Tiger Mitchell in 2002 at age 19.[114]


----------



## dontworry

Thank you for posting this! It's quite an interesting list.


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooo how interesting 
thanks for posting
x


----------



## abbSTAR

Thats really interesting!
we need to stop being stereotyped! regardless of age we can all do a good damn job!
and this forum just goes to show what an amazing bunch of ladies we are :D :hugs:!


----------



## rainbows_x

Intresting, didn't know alot of those! Thanks!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alexandra91

It really does show that our babys can and will grow up into amazing people regardless of the age their mother was when they were born
Thanks for posting :) x


----------



## vpeterman720

THis is really cool but you also forgot oprah. I think she was 14 when she became pregnant.


----------



## Natasha2605

Interesting... the only one I really knew of was Jamie Lynn Spears :) I hate how motherhood can so often be judged on age... just because your young doesn't mean you'll be a bad mother. :) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good post. I like the bit about Barrack Obama


----------



## polo_princess

Isnt Charlotte Church considered a teen mother? Im sure she was only 18 odd when she fell PG?


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I just copied and pasted from Wikipedia :blush:
So I'm sure there are a lot of people that are missed out lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trying4ababy

Not to get off topic but PreggoEggo I love your profile pic. Your son is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## GermanGirl

I just know Jamie Lynn ^^


----------



## Panda_Ally

I didnt know most of these... 

but since when has there been someone called asia in the pussycat dolls???


----------



## chloe18.

thanx for sharing x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Panda_Ally said:


> I didnt know most of these...
> 
> but since when has there been someone called asia in the pussycat dolls???




There was a crappy programme on some music channel called "Pussycat Dolls: Search for the next doll"
Loads of girls entered and they basically competed to become a Pussycat Doll.
I'm guessing shes the winner?


----------

